# Lake of the Woods



## sneakjaw (Dec 24, 2008)

I am looking for some input on a resort to book an ice fishing trip through on Lake of the Woods. I have heard good things about Zipple Bay, but looking for some other input.

Thanks


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Check out Ballards they are a first class resort. We make annual trips up there every year. Very nice friendly people with one of the nicest lodges in the area. They really know what they are doing especially when it comes to catching fish.
http://www.ballardsresort.com/
:beer:


----------



## ktent (Aug 16, 2010)

Went out thru Zippel a couple yrs ago. Looked like they hadn't moved the houses in a while. Had very good luck with Schusters Resort.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Very good luck here 2 weeks.

http://www.angleoutpost.com/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I second the angle outpost.

Go to the website and to the blog. You will see some pictures of my trip. I was there on March 7-10th.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Do not go to morris point they are A holes.


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

Rocky Point (Arneson's) would be another great choice.

In my opinion, they have better access to where fish are - a lot of reefs right in their area they set up on. My preference would be to stay to the west side of the lake with more structure. Zipple area carries a reputation for smaller fish - more fishing pressure. 
5, 12 and 16 miles reefs are close + 10-12 other smaller reefs all within 5 miles of their resort.

Get a lake map/GPS chip for LOW and explore and try to avoid the crowds. Set up deep during day (find mud/gravel transitions) and you can get into the saugers. early morning/late afternoon, move shallow. Don't bother fishing after sunset - lake goes dead. Unless you want to try for bourbet.

Rocky has some nice cabins. Big houses to fish out of. If it were me, I'd bring portables and explore and just stay with them.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Get really good fishing!Try Baystore Camp on Oak Island.


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

I would avoid Zipple. It can be good but it also seems to shut down more than other areas in my experience. Go somewhere out of Long Point or the Islands up north. The flats can be great but when they shot down it is nice to be close to structure and you won't find that in Zipple.


----------

